# PTE-A: 5 Attempts, Reading stuck at 77. Can anyone help please!



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Experts. 
I am marginally missing on scoring 79+. In last 3 attempts, I missed by either 1 mark or 2 mark. I am exhausted and hopeless. 
Can any expert advise me, what should I do next? Where should I practice?

1. 21 Nov 2017 ( L 70, R 77, S 85, W 68) --> Chopra Center - Bad Center.
2. 17 Oct 2018 ( L 47, R 63, S 69, W 56) --> Chopra Center - Bad Center.
3. 27 Oct 2018 (81)(L 87, R 77, S 81, W 84) (G 75, OF 79, P 74, S 76, V 76, W65) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in R 
4. 16 Nov 2018 (83)(L 79, R 84, S 85, W 78) (G 64, OF 90, P64, S 47, V 81, W 78) --> Pearson center, missed by 1 marks in W 
5. 22 Nov 2018 (82) (L 83, R 77,S 76,W 85) (G 63, OF 90, P 61, S 66, V 82, W90)--> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in S & R


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi Experts.
> I am marginally missing on scoring 79+. In last 3 attempts, I missed by either 1 mark or 2 mark. I am exhausted and hopeless.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do next? Where should I practice?
> 
> ...


I guess it's just the luck not being on your side. Your scores are consistently good.
Just focus on review part in writing, to get rid of spelling and grammar mistakes.
And, there is a little room for improvement in pronunciation as well, adjust the pace, maybe?
There is no reason to lose hope with such performance. 
All the best.


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

luvjd said:


> I guess it's just the luck not being on your side. Your scores are consistently good.
> Just focus on review part in writing, to get rid of spelling and grammar mistakes.
> And, there is a little room for improvement in pronunciation as well, adjust the pace, maybe?
> There is no reason to lose hope with such performance.
> All the best.


Luck is not enough. I know luck is never going to be by my side. Anything more which can be done? Where should I practice? I have spent more than 75k on PTE exam alone.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi Experts.
> I am marginally missing on scoring 79+. In last 3 attempts, I missed by either 1 mark or 2 mark. I am exhausted and hopeless.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do next? Where should I practice?
> 
> ...


Have a look at this table 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1529862476-pte-exam-pte-item-types-scores.jpg

The thing with PTE is that the high scoring parts are always connected to one more score. So you can easily arrive at which section you did worse. For example, in your last test,

22 Nov 2018 (82) (L 83, R 77,S 76,W 85)

R-77 S-76. So most probably you messed up a common section of R&S, this would be Read Aloud as it contributes 22 points to both R & S each. Use this logic and you will arrive at your weak points. Work on them and then give the scored mock test a try, if it works then move to main test.

Cheers!


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

Should I appear for the exams next week?

Thanks,
Abhijeet


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Should I appear for the exams next week?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhijeet


Personally, I would make sure that I score 80+ in all sections in Scored Mock Test B and then attempt final test.


----------



## punita123 (Jul 13, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi Experts.
> I am marginally missing on scoring 79+. In last 3 attempts, I missed by either 1 mark or 2 mark. I am exhausted and hopeless.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do next? Where should I practice?
> 
> ...


Hey hey i understand ur concern, i do understnd the feeling of loosing by 1-2 marks. but i really suggest u to check the PTE SCORING GUIDE that will help u identify which areas u need to focus... message me i can help


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank You.
Gone through that already. 
Thing is marks are fluctuating. May you suggest the best practice sites ? I am checking through some chinese sites for mocks.


----------



## punita123 (Jul 13, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Thank You.
> Gone through that already.
> Thing is marks are fluctuating. May you suggest the best practice sites ? I am checking through some chinese sites for mocks.


I would suggest you buy PTE NOTE mocks there are about 50 of them... even if you practice them daily for the next 2 weeks you should be fine........


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

punita123 said:


> I would suggest you buy PTE NOTE mocks there are about 50 of them... even if you practice them daily for the next 2 weeks you should be fine........


Is PTENOTE reliable? Or just another scam site?


----------



## punita123 (Jul 13, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Is PTENOTE reliable? Or just another scam site?


honestly speaking i have done all the mocks from there. The point is we need to end up practicing as much as we can.... The key is practice. So wherever it can be from pte tutorials or ptenote or from ptepromocode. all these websites offer mock tests....

so best is to focus on doing mocks daily and daily as thats the stage u are at now... Your basics are perfect. Its just about time management+ practice of mocks...thats all u need and trust me u will be fine


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi aksiiita06,
Did you clear PTE ? I am also stuck with the 77 score in all my attempts.


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Experts. 
I am unable to score 79+. I am losing hope now. 
Can any expert advise me, what should I do to score 79+ in each section

1. (71) (L 61, R 77, S 90, W 62) (G 67, OF 90, P 90, S 69, V 58, W 55) 
2. (77) (L 75, R 80, S 90, W 74) (G 89, OF 87, P 90, S 48, V 75, W 59) 
3. (76) (L 68, R 80, S 90, W 67) (G 71, OF 90, P 90, S 50, V 74, W 90) 
4. (77) (L 72, R 78, S 90, W 76) (G 89, OF 90, P 90, S 76, V 81, W 78) 
5. (77) (L 83, R 69, S 90, W 74) (G 71, OF 75, P 90, S 77, V 81, W 63)


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

No man. But how are you managing to score 90 in speaking? This is where my problem is. Can you advise. Do you change your accent or speak in special form.

Your problem is WFD last question in listening, there you are making spelling mistakes.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

I also have very similar problem but in Listening which is consistently 75 - 78. So weird, 5 attempts already.


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

check your score here: https://pteplus.com.au/score-diagnosis
it will provide suggestion where you guys need to focus


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello,

I completely understand you. 

Search internet for past exam questions. Practice Reading Fill in the blanks questions and Reorder paragraphs as they are crucial. Also practice Write From Dictation which hugely contributes to writing and reading. 

Summarize written text contributes to reading also. Take one sentence from each paragraph and join sentences with 'however/furthermore/therefore'. Lastly replace some words with synonyms. That is what I did.

Also for reading multiple choice questions, I took the risk and selected 2 options which seem correct to me.


----------

